# java moss help



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

hi guys, i just got some java moss today, most of it was dead when i brought it home, it came in a plastic cup, but i do see some green stems and leaves, do you think it will grow or will it die? i have it on a rock in a 10 gallon tank right now hoping it will grow.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

I haven't had any Java Moss before but I have heard that if you have even a tiny bit of the stuff it will grow like crazy and thrive. One site I visit actually called it the, "cockroach plant of the aquarium." Just with my basic knowledge of general plants... if you have something even slightly alive, it can survive.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

A1:

Most critical question is what are the three best LFS's in San Antonio.

I believe that I will be able to go to San Antonio Friday after the A&M game and enjoy the River Walk.

Could you provide their web addresses?




Albino_101 said:


> i have it on a rock in a 10 gallon tank right now hoping it will grow.


Do not sweat it. Within a month or so you will be able to propagate it to your other tanks.

TR


----------



## Manthalynn (Aug 23, 2008)

jones57742 said:


> A1:
> 
> Most critical question is what are the three best LFS's in San Antonio.
> TR


Ron, you are so funny!



> Do not sweat it. Within a month or so you will be able to propagate it to your other tanks.


Sadly, I have not found this to be the case in my tanks. I planted a small driftwood piece with it a few months ago and it is just now covering it. I killed it on another decoration piece by leaving it out of the water too long while doing over an hour's worth of tank work. It's still gots bits and pieces alive, but 90% of it is brown.

I wonder if my lighting is TOO high? 2 wpg on each of my tanks? I probably just need to cool my britches off and wait for them to get really settled...

Albino, has yours started to come back?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Java Moss seems to thrive on... neglect. Ignore it and soon you'll wonder how it took over your tank. 2wpg is plenty for it.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

2 wpg and a touch of liquid fertilizer, and this stuff will go nuts. More interesting plants (other than sword and anacharis), are becoming much more prevalent in pet stores, so if this batch doesn't make it, then you can go back and be picky. Don't feel like you have to get what they have simply because you won't find it elsewhere. 

I wouldn't worry too much about the plants, they will come back. After the big storm, I was locked out of galveston for almost month. When I came back my tank had been drained by the apartments, but my moss and swords were still alive, sucking water off wet insulation and drywall sitting in my tank. These guys are pretty hardy.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

"stems and leaves"? What kind of java moss are you buying?

*edit* 

I just realized that sounded like I was talking about marijuana, hahaha. I only meant that I'd never seen leaves on java moss.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Manthalynn said:


> I killed it on another decoration piece by leaving it out of the water too long while doing over an hour's worth of tank work. It's still gots bits and pieces alive, but 90% of it is brown.


Yep.

Even hard to kill plants like Anubias cannot deal with direct exposure to the atmosphere for even a period of an hour or so.

They can deal with being wrapped in a bunch of soggy brown paper for several days while in UPS transit.

TR


----------

